# Rooting After Update



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

So I'm on my 2nd Bionic. The first Bionic was rooted off my Mac no problem but then I lost it and got a new one. So I wanna root it and this time was doing it off a PC but while using Petes One Click I get error, and I'm not allowed to do it. I take it the new OTA blocks root.. So is there a way around it and what's the best way to go about it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## matt5413 (Sep 1, 2011)

What system version are you on 5.5.886?


----------



## matt5413 (Sep 1, 2011)

If your on 5.5.886 build go to the post from timmy10shoes about an easier way back to upgrade path and download the moto tools. It should be the bottom link in the op. Extract that zip go to the root file and run rootmine. You should then choose number 2 and hit enter.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

